# Kapillarsperre...aber wie?



## cuddles (24. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab ein Problem...Kapillarsperre...habe schon mehrere Threads dazu gefunden, aber wie ich es bei mir machen soll, ist mir noch nicht klar.

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich eine kleine Herde Goldfische adoptiert, da sie von den Besitzern sonst "entsorgt" worden wären.
Da Zeit und Geld knapp waren, wurde schnell ein Fertigteich installiert. Die kleinen haben sich auch immer recht wohl gefühlt, aber ich möchte nun doch einen Folienteich, der dann auch ein wenig größer ist.
Insgesamt wird es jedoch ein kleiner Teich bleiben (ca. 12 qm) da nicht mehr Platz da ist. 
Hab wegen der Frage der Kapillarsperre nun schon ewig hin und her gesucht, aber finde keine Lösung die mir klar macht, wie ich bauen soll. 
Einen Graben? Aber womit wird der befüllt? Kann ich da Grasnaben reinlegen? Oder muss es Kies sein? Und müssen Steinplatten hinterlegt werden???
Oder was sind Alternativen zum Graben? Ein hoher Uferwall? Aber wie kann ich dann die Folie auf dem Wall "verstecken"? Steine solle für die Folie ja nicht so gut sein.
Hab schon einige Skizzen und BiIldchen gefunden, aber wie gesagt, so richtig schlau bin ich noch nicht geworden.
Werde versuchen mal ein Bildchen das ich gefunden hab mit anzuhängen. So würd ich es machen, ABER muss da noch eine Steinplatte hinter, wo die Folie den Graben "hocklettert"?? Und wenn ich den Graben mit Wiese ausfülle, saugt es dann nicht trotzdem????
Hoffe mir kann Klarheit verschafft werden :beten


----------



## kft-koi (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre...aber wie?*

Hallo cuddles,
so wie es auf dem Bild gezeigt wird ist es eigentlich ganz O.K. Du musst beim Bau des Teiches deine Folie über eine Wulst am oberen Ende des Teichs legen. Dann fülllst du die anschließende Mulde am besten mit Kies (16/32 Flusskies) auf und ziehst die Folie dann hoch bis unter den Rasen oder dein Beet. Natürlich hast du bei diesem System irgendwann das Problem, das der Rasen oder was auch immer Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen kann. Jetzt kommt das große ABER:
Der Kies verhindert eine zu große Kapillarität dadurch, das er keine Nullanteile enthält. Das heißt, das nur ein geringer Wurzelanteil früher oder später durch den Kies wächst und somit nur geringe Mengen Wasser aufgenommen werden können.
Auserdem erhältst du mit dieser Bauart ein sehr natürliches Ufer. Rein Optisch ist die von dir favorisierte Lösung die Beste. Steinplatten müssen nicht gelegt werden. Die dienen höchsten am Anfang zur Befestigung oder als Dekoration. Wichtig ist nur das die Grabenausbildung mind. 15 -25 cm Tief ist, da sonst wenig Wirkung erzielt wird.

Viel Spaß beim buddeln.


----------



## Pammler (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre...aber wie?*

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre...aber wie?*

Moin.

Ich verstehe bis heute nicht, warum viele Teichbaubücher diese Art von Graben empfehlen...

*Teichrandgestaltung(Klick)*
Ansonsten schwirren hier und da noch im Forum einige Skizzen zum Teichrandbau herum.


----------



## cuddles (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre...aber wie?*

Guten Morgen und vielen vielen Dank!!!
Sind ja wirklich einige Möglichkeiten. Werd es denke ich mit Kies machen. 
Das mit er Ufermatte ist auch nicht schlecht...Na mal sehen.
Bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass ich weder irgendwelche Platten verlegen noch irgendwas betonieren muß! 
Gut, dann wird jetzt erstmal fleißig gegraben!!!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre...aber wie?*

hallo cuddles,
schau dir bitte das zweite Bild von Anette nochmals an,
So wird das normalerweise gemacht.
Da hast du dann einen anständigen Ufergraben, an dem sich die Pflanzen wohl fühlen.
Und eine funktionierende Kapilarsperre.Für die Ufermatte gibt es eine extra Ufermattensaat
bei NG(ca. 4€  - reicht für 5 lfdm). Da hast du dann nach 2 Jahren eine herrliche blühende
Landschaft.
Alles andere ist in meinen Augen nicht so gut, aber wie gesagt , jedem das seine.
Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem Ufergraben (wurde erst letztes Jahr angelegt und wird 
heuer noch draufgesäät).
Liebe Grüße 
Markus


----------



## cuddles (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre...aber wie?*

Also, wenn ich das richtig erkenne ist in dem Ufergraben dann neben Kies auch Wasser??? Und hast du auch Mutterboden mit drinnen?
Und was ich nicht richtig erkenne ist, wie dann die Folie aufhört. Ist das ok, wie es auf dem zweiten Bild von Annett ist, das sie einfach nach oben stehend abgeschnitten wird? Bei mir kommt dann Wiese. Weiß nicht wie schnell das Gras als Saughalm drüber wachsen wird....
Das mit der Ufermatte werde ich machen.
Eigentliche Frage die mir jetzt noch offen ist: Füllung des Grabens??? Wasser??? Kies??? Mutterboden????


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre...aber wie?*

Moin.

Ich hab Mutterboden im Ufergraben, denn er ist eine Art natürliche Sumpfzone, in welcher alles wesentlich besser wächst als im (gewollt) nährstoffarmen Teich. Dafür sollte man allerdings mit einer Ufermatte arbeiten. Sonst trocknet der Graben zu schnell aus... Filterwirkung des Ufergrabens für den Teich = Null. Das sollte man immer dazu sagen.

Und ja, die Folie *muss* am Ende sogar senkrecht nach oben stehen. Das Ganze fixiert man am besten irgendwie. Siehe dazu auch Thias Beitrag (in meinem ersten Beitrag oben verlinkt). Auch er hat direkt angrenzend am Teich Rasen. 
Bei uns endet ein Teil des Teiches so wie auf Bild 2 und ein anderer Teil wie auf Bild 5. Jedoch steht die Folie überall gegen eine Steinkante gelehnt. Das Ufer des ersten Teiches (Natursteine zum Festklemmen der Folie) ist mir nach wie vor zu pflegeintensiv. Erst vor 2 Wochen entdeckte ich wieder eine Stelle mit verrutschten Steinen + Folie, wo dann das Wasser weg lief. 

Minimum eine Kontrolle des Randes pro Jahr ist absolute Pflicht. Je nach Bauweise geht die Korrektur aber recht flott von der Hand bzw. beschränkt sich auf das entfernen einzelner "Dochte" = Pflanzen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre...aber wie?*

Hallo cuddles,
ich habe es auch so gemacht wie Annett.
Unten im Ufergraben Mutterboden, wegen der Nährstoffe .
Darüber hab ich halt noch unterschiedlichen Kies geschüttet. ( 8/16 Körnung teilweise
einfach auch Natursteine).Mir war es halt sonst nur mit Mutterboden zu moorig. Das Wasser steht bei mir im Ufergraben, je nach Wetter.
Nach einem Regentag steht es dann mal 3 - 4 Tage und im Sommer ist halt dann mal
weniger Wasser im Ufergraben, aber durch die Ufermatte ist immer eine Wasserversorgung
der Pflanzen vorhanden. Bei mir im Teich sind bis auf die Unterwasserpflanzen und
Seerosen eigentlich sehr wenig Wasserpflanzen, da ich diese wiegesagt alle im Nährstoff-
reichen Ufergraben eingepflanzt habe.
Die Folie muß wie schon gesagt senkrecht nach oben stehen, ich habe sie halt
größtenteils mit Steinen dann versteckt.
Bei direktem Rasenanschluß kann ich mir schon vorstellen, daß die Pflege etwas aufwendiger ist. Vielleicht als Vorschlag, setz doch z.B. Granitwürfel als Rasenabschlußkante, die ca. 5- 10 cm über der Grasnarbe sind, dann kann sich der Rasen nicht mehr in den Ufergraben ausbreiten.

Grüße Markus


----------



## cuddles (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre...aber wie?*

Erstmal vielen vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten.
Hoffe wir kriegen das alles hin...werden morgen weiter machen mit Grube ausheben...die armen Fischis sind noch im "Winterquartier" im Keller :-( Würd sie so gern in ihr neues zu Hause setzen, aber das wird wohl noch dauern.
Das mit den Granitsteinen ist leider nicht komplett um den Teich möglich, da an einer Hälfte relativ nah ein langes Blumenbeet kommt. Da passt grade so der Graben hin. Wird auch ohne Steine halten hoffe ich...

Also, nochmal vielen Dank!!!!


----------

